# Family living in Coyoacan



## annaetal (Jan 3, 2009)

We are a family of four, my husband and I plus our two daughters ages 8 and 10, living in Coyoacan for the next three months. We picked Coyoacan because of it's safe pleasant streets, and also because we wanted to live in a Mexican neighborhood and get to know Mexican families here. My husband is a grad student doing research on taxi cabs around Mexico City which is why we are here.
We do not speak Spanish well, but we are all taking daily classes and trying to learn the language. It's been very hard for us (of course it has only been a week an I'm sure it will get better when our Spanish improves.) But I feel lost, and my kids are really having a very hard time. Can anyone suggest kid friendly places to go around here? I would love to find a pool or family friendly gym that we can swim at. We live near Miguel Angel de Quevedo and Melchor Ocampor.

Thanks for any advice,
Anna


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

For kids, check out Kidzania in the mall in Santa Fe as well as Papalote in Chapultapec Park. You can google both of them for locations and details. There is also a Six Flags park in south Mexico City that is similar to the parks in the US.


----------



## annaetal (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks. We have been to some of these places. Chapultapec is fabulous we've gone to Papalote and the Zoo, and there still is so much more to discover there!! However it's far from where we live, so we have not gone as much as we would like too. We have not gone to Santa Fe yet, we should try that! 
Still have not met any other families here and the kids are lonesome, but now that school is out hopefully there will be more kids around? If anyone can suggest kid friendly places close to Coyoacan I would love to hear them!
We are now halfway through our adventure here. If anyone is interested I've been keeping a blog about our time here. Thanks again for the advice.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. I see you are already getting some help from others in your area.


----------

